# pasture waterers



## Russ61 (May 19, 2011)

Hey guys,usually hang out in machinery section but have cattle question now.A little history. I sort of inherited a herd of about 40 angus. I have been doing cattle with a neighbor for about 5 years now,I have 10 in the herd the rest were his. But 2 days before this christmas he was checking the pasture and rolled his quad,he was crushed to death.So I am taking care of the whole herd now.Really enjoy doing it.

My question is , he had waterers set up in the pasture that have some underground collection lines that feed into a concrete trough.What I'm worried about is the feed rings are "up stream " of the collection pipes.At the ring there is alot of manure build up from the years.I believe that this has contaminated the water.Looking last night there is alot of moss in this one,long stringy type. I think I need to relocate the feed area.I know he chose this spot cause it gives a natural windbreak. Also two fo these troughs are not filling and leaking out on to the ground underneath.How bad are these going be to repair? Dig up and re-pipe?


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

You can get a water test done for short money. At least then you will know if there is a problem or not.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Moss. algae, etc. does not necessarily indicate contamination from the cattle. Do the waters/troughs have a overflow? Any fish downstream from overflow? If not, you can clean up the troughs with copper sulfate. Hard to say about collection piping....could be sediment filled, which is big trouble.

Russ, how about a general location as that helps folks with their responses sometimes to any question you may have?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

A few cheap goldfish will also help with the algae.

We usually clean the water trough regularly. Any of them will naturally grow algae.

The ones that are leaking, can you see where the water is leaving the tank? The best way is usually to seal a tank from the inside.

Sorry to hear about your friend.


----------



## Russ61 (May 19, 2011)

There fixed my location.Sorry thought I had it on there.Hadnt thought about sediment in piping.Tanks are bone dry,water is running out from underneath them. No fish below for at least 1/2 mile. So just put a little copper sulfate mixed with water in the tank?And the ones working are over flowing constantly.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm trying to understand this setup. Sounds like there is perforated drain pipe/tile buried up hill from the drinkers. These pipe collect ground water which flows down to some concrete drinkers? And you have long, stringy moss in the concrete drinkers?

Direct sunlight will grow moss/algae all day long.

The leaking tanks would probably have to be removed. Find the leak and fix it then set the tank back.

Are these tanks setting on a concrete pad?


----------



## Russ61 (May 19, 2011)

Yeah it looks like the tanks are 1 piece.I dont think he had ever cleaned the tanks one I checked had 3'' on sediment in it.Never thought about gold fish,maybe one or two of the little algae suckers would be good though.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I keep goldfish in my frost proof drinkers. Suckers have really grown in the last couple of years.


----------

